
Ask HN: Getting started with pcg, computational art and demoscene? - z3phyr
As the question conveys, what is the best approach to learn it? All the tutorials I have seen are pretty scattered.
======
skadamat
Here's what works for me!

I reflect clearly on what tools / techniques I'm already comfortable with and
think of ideas for some projects I'd like to do. Then, I figure out how to
bridge the gap. E.g. I'm super comfortable with Python so I could just learn
how to do game dev in Python until I feel comfortable / need to learn C++ /
Unity / whatever.

You can do computational art even in Excel! Or any programming language. Start
with the basics, use the positive feedback loop to get over bigger hurdles
(learning specific tools, specific techniques, recreating papers / projects in
your tool, etc).

Find the right balance between flow and deliberate practice / deep work and
alternate!

